# How bout some pics of your lambing jugs



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I have moved to a new farm and the barn layout is a little awkward.
It's getting closer to lambing, and this weekend is suppose to be nice.
I plan on setting up lambing jugs and using what I have to create them.


I could use some ideas....does anyone have some pics of your lambing areas to share? I could use some creative help.

Thanks.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

My barn is too dark for good pictures. I have regular old 10x12 stalls that I divide into 2 jugs with bales of hay. Works for us.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Last year I used hog panels cut into sections, apx 4X4 alongside the lambing area. They are very easy to take down and put up. Lambing area is a greenhouse divided so each area for lambing is 12X25 ft. I've only had one ewe jump out. When I'm done they can easily be hung on a wall for cleaning. Last summer I happened upon some 8 stall sheds for sale. Now I have 16 apx 5x6 stalls all wood with real doors. I'm working on setting up feeders in each one. The ceiling is low(important for warmth) and insulated. Here is a picture of one of my first time moms with a single half dorper lamb.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We have a run-in shed attached to a garage that we set up various size jugs in as needed with gates and panels. It used to be a workshop that we didn't need! Here's a picture of it unoccupied at the moment. There's now a door in the back wall leading to a small lot for when we purchase new animals or have sick ones to keep away from the rest of the flock.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

We lamb in April and May. Our ewes can lamb out in the pasture or in the open-fronted loafing shed. We jug them in the other part of the shed, which is fenced off and holds the big square hay bales, tractor, and lots of old parts. Jugs are made from hog panels that Paul can step over. 

Basic size is 4x6. This ewe had quads so she got a 6x6 jug that was expanded to 6x12 when lambing slowed down. We kept her in longer to make sure all the lambs were growing well.

There are eight more jugs on the sides. We had 108 ewes last year but have cut back because of the drought and lack of feed. The panels get hung up after lambing so we have more room for winter hay storage. This is a nice, flexible design with lots of fresh air.

Peg


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine looks just like PNP's; I used cattle panels and cut them in half, zip tie them together. They come apart and stack up when not in use. My barn has an older horse round corral attached, that's been reinforced with wire fencing for security. The pregnant ewes have their choice of going into the barn or having them in the corral. I check them several times a night when I'm expecting lambs, and jug up mom and lambs after they're on the ground. I just pick up the lamb and mom follows. It's rare for them to lamb during the day, so I let them out in the pasture. About one is ten is born out there, but if the weather is really bad and I'm expecting lambs, they stay in. If they're born in the pasture, I pick up the lambs and head to the barn, with a bucket of grain, mom follows either the bucket or the babies, but it's generally pretty easy. My ewes have come from a long long line of easy lambers, anyone who has problems is culled off to someone else. I keep most of my ewe lambs and swap in new rams. Smaller rams on bigger ewes. After this much time, I can pretty much always guess who's going to lamb and when.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

PNP, the only thing I do different is that I put the buckets outside the pen, she just sticks her head through the panel. That way no lambs end up in the buckets, and they don't get knocked over.


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

I also set up lambing jugs similar to Peg's. nothing too fancy. Here's an older, not so good picture at the onset of lambing. The panels are then used around the year for many purposes: sorting pens, gates, and dividing between groups and even skirting wool.
If I have young ewes that need a more private setting, I put plywood between the ewes. Twine has many purposes as well 
Buckets handles are tied on the inside, which prevent them from tipping over.

~Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I am loving everyones pics!!! I have cattle panels and will take pics for you all when I'm done. Awsome ideas...eieio,,,,yours sure looks cozy, I like that.

PNP, no rabbit, I wish my open area was that large, it's quite smaller I will have to get exact measurments and post them, I think that is what is keeping me from deciding how to lay it out, it's a small area.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Seriously, what did people do before zip ties, duct tape, and farm twine?


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

And I'd like to add that this set up doesn't work as well with goats. You put two goats who have lived their entire lives together in adjoining wire pens, and they'll suddenly turn into mortal enemies and spend their entire day ramming each other through the pen wall or sticking their heads through and biting each other. What's up with that?


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

houndlover said:


> Seriously, what did people do before zip ties, duct tape, and farm twine?


 I took some pictures the other day of the magic~ blush ~ I work using zip ties and baling twine in the barn . I deleted most of them because I thought maybe it would be seen as to hillbilly'ish :gaptooth: ( I also have a section of fence tied together with piece of garden hose for over 4 yrs. now :gaptooth::gaptooth: ) 
Cattle panels are to flimsy and costly for me. You can still go to farm actions and get hog panals for 1 - 3 bucks ea... what I do is stack hog panels on top of each other , and zip/twine it all together . 
Awesome thread : :rock:


----------



## tracerracer (Oct 6, 2012)

houndlover said:


> Seriously, what did people do before zip ties, duct tape, and farm twine?


Bailin' wire and duct tape ( I still miss the bailin' wire :gaptooth


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

J.T.M. said:


> I Cattle panels are to flimsy and costly for me. You can still go to farm actions and get hog panals for 1 - 3 bucks ea... what I do is stack hog panels on top of each other , and zip/twine it all together .
> Awesome thread : :rock:


I use the heavy duty panels and keep the shorter ones for the lambing pens for stability. The lighter weight panels are definitely worthless.
Also, keep some long for moving sheep inside the barn.

~Deb
P.S. Thanks Fowler, I wish I had the room Peg has for her lambing area !


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I like to keep my buckets off the ground, about tail end height, to lessen manure fouling and lambs potentially drowning. Twine is great!! My favorite buckets are the black tapered for horses or goat lick tubs. It's easier to get ice out of in cold weather, and they don't seem to crack, or at least I haven't had trouble with them yet. If they get full I just leave them upside down in the sun for a day.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

My panels were all 1"x4" wood, 4' long. Double vertical ends with metal loops for a wood dowel, they went together easily and made working pens also. I had the same in 8' also....James


----------



## Sunmill (Apr 26, 2011)

houndlover said:


> PNP, the only thing I do different is that I put the buckets outside the pen, she just sticks her head through the panel. That way no lambs end up in the buckets, and they don't get knocked over.


Are the holes in the cattle panels larger or do you cut a spot for them to stick their head through?
I'm always concerned about drowning lambs.


----------



## Sunmill (Apr 26, 2011)

Also, we've tried numerous times to keep them partitioned with straw bales, they always barge through or jump over. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I've got a mostly Ketchum set up, but then again, he lives just down the road from me. He-He. This set up was from a few years ago but we pretty much set it up the same every year, (at least until we either buy more or move outta that barn) 









I think I had posted several pics of my entire set up a few years ago, but I can't seem to find it at the moment..


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I finally got a picture of my lambing area. First picture is a greenhouse converted into a lambing area. It stays a decent temperature compared to outside. So far I have not had to use a tank heater in the water trough, but I have had to break a very thin layer of ice. Last year I had the entire thing lined with hog panel jugs. I still have the option if needed as they are pretty easy to attach to the cattle panels on the sides. It's divided in half mainly to keep the "to lamb" ewes in smaller groups. Once they lamb they are moved to the jugs in the 8 stall sheds, second picture. I hauled two 8 stall sheds to my place last summer on a donahue trailer that I picked up off craigslist.(where there is a will there is a way). Eash shed of course is 8 stalls. I put them end to end to make 16 stalls. Even though the shed isn't solar heated like the greenhouse, I find it still stays warmer than the barn. Part of the reason is that it's East of the house at the base of a little hill, and south of the garage. The sheep inside also contribute some heat. The sides and roof are mostly insulated. There's a big dog in the middle, but if you look past her...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Oh my what an awesome setup and that puppy smile is pricless!!!.....I love your space Wendle, I have space envy. I admire your creativness,it gives me hope.

I will take pics of mine, it's just not working well for me. It's akward and my rams are too close to my ewes. Before I moved the rams where on the other side of the pasture. I am starting all over again and it's frustrating.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Put some pictures up and everybody can get together with some ideas.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Will work on that tonite....thanks Wendle and all my shepard friends. I could use the help. My brain is on overload.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Dear Fowler, I have found that with a little wine and sitting in your "space" you can figure out just about anything given a little "time & wine" ....CHEERS! 

(Thus my farm name: Tipsy Sheep Farm"


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Can I ask how big your greenhouse is?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

bknthesdle said:


> Can I ask how big your greenhouse is?


It's 24x36' long, can't see it all in the picture. It really makes an ideal lambing area. It's very light too, neat on a moonlit night.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

@ Fowler, don't be giving too much credit to Wendle's creativeness, ...a squirrel could be as creative with so much Blue Moon beer. In fact, I plan to visit her this weekend just to check on her Blue Moon status. (If I get a chance, I'll try my best to deplentish her Blue Moon status, and then we can check on her creativeness...!) CHEERS..! 

PS. She drew this this for me, my farm namesake and future wine label...


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love it!!! How wonderfully creative!! My sheep must be drunk they all look like that...LOL!!
I will try to take pics this weekend of my barn, after unloading hay I step out of the hay loft and twisted my ankle pretty bad. I am kicking myself for not being careful, I already have a tight muscle in my left bottom foot now I have a sprang right ankle!!
Just cant win here...LOL


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Slev said:


> Dear Fowler, I have found that with a little wine and sitting in your "space" you can figure out just about anything given a little "time & wine" ....CHEERS!
> 
> (Thus my farm name: Tipsy Sheep Farm"


Have an extra glass so the T gets crossed and an E gets placed :nana:


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

PNP Katahdins said:


> We lamb in April and May. Our ewes can lamb out in the pasture or in the open-fronted loafing shed. We jug them in the other part of the shed, which is fenced off and holds the big square hay bales, tractor, and lots of old parts. Jugs are made from hog panels that Paul can step over.
> 
> Basic size is 4x6. This ewe had quads so she got a 6x6 jug that was expanded to 6x12 when lambing slowed down. We kept her in longer to make sure all the lambs were growing well.
> 
> ...


Is a 4x4 too small?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

bknthesdle said:


> Is a 4x4 too small?


It would be for our ewes, which are pretty medium size at 140-175 pounds or so. I don't know how big yours are and if you expect mostly singles or mostly multiple lambs per ewe.

Peg


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks Peg!


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

bknthesdle said:


> Is a 4x4 too small?


_Candice,_

_I'd think that would be too small and increase the risk of the ewes lying on their lambs._

_~Deb_


----------

